# Beat Buddies exercise scheme



## Radders (Aug 4, 2017)

I saw a poster in the Leisure Centre asking for volunteers to be mentors on this scheme, which is aimed at encouraging people diagnosed as at risk of developing type 2 diabetes who are inactive to do some exercise. 
I met the organisers on Wednesday for a chat and am going to a training session next week. Has anyone had any experience of a similar scheme, either as a mentor or mentee? Or alternatively does anyone wish something like this had been available to them?
I'm interested in any tips as to what would be helpful from a mentor or things to watch out for or avoid.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 4, 2017)

Sounds an interesting scheme @Radders. Please let us know how you get on. 
The nearest experience I've had was setting up Health Walks at a country park in Cambridgeshire, which involved lots of people walking more, mainly younger people with mental health issues and young retired people. The social aspects of tea or coffee after the walk, plus quarterly barbeques, and the effects of being outdoors, with the interests of changing seasons, wildlife, livestock etc all added to enjoyment of the experience. Several people added to their activity levels by joining rangers for conservation volunteering.


----------



## Radders (Aug 10, 2017)

I had my training this morning which was very interesting. Refreshingly, the trainers took into account the prior knowledge and experience of the two participants so didn't talk at us with stuff we already knew. Probably the first time I have been on any training course ever where this has happened! 
This afternoon I received a phone call that they may have a mentee for me already! Just waiting to hear when our first appointment will be. I think this will be a productive venture and although the scheme finishes at the end of this year, it could lead to other volunteering opportunities.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 10, 2017)

Radders said:


> I had my training this morning which was very interesting. Refreshingly, the trainers took into account the prior knowledge and experience of the two participants so didn't talk at us with stuff we already knew. Probably the first time I have been on any training course ever where this has happened!
> This afternoon I received a phone call that they may have a mentee for me already! Just waiting to hear when our first appointment will be. I think this will be a productive venture and although the scheme finishes at the end of this year, it could lead to other volunteering opportunities.


That sounds very exciting. Please continue to keep us informed.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 10, 2017)

Radders said:


> I had my training this morning which was very interesting. Refreshingly, the trainers took into account the prior knowledge and experience of the two participants so didn't talk at us with stuff we already knew. Probably the first time I have been on any training course ever where this has happened!
> This afternoon I received a phone call that they may have a mentee for me already! Just waiting to hear when our first appointment will be. I think this will be a productive venture and although the scheme finishes at the end of this year, it could lead to other volunteering opportunities.


That's great @Radders, good to hear the training went well, and that you have a lucky(?) mentee possibly already!  Hope it all goes really well


----------



## Radders (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks both!


----------



## Lisa66 (Aug 11, 2017)

Sorry to come in late to this and to ask a question you may have covered before, however this does sound interesting ...how does the scheme work?


----------



## Radders (Aug 11, 2017)

Lisa66 said:


> Sorry to come in late to this and to ask a question you may have covered before, however this does sound interesting ...how does the scheme work?


Hi Lisa 
The scheme is being run by our local branch of Mind, sponsored by Sport England. People are referred by their GP (or they can self-refer but to be honest I have never seen it advertised so I'm unclear about how that would work). 
To be eligible, the person must be inactive and one or more risk factors must be met, such as a blood test showing pre-diabetes; being over 40 or overweight, having high blood pressure, being from one of the ethnic groups supposedly prone to diabetes. 
Participants are matched with a mentor who initially meets them with the Mind staff and then they meet at mutually convenient times for an hour a week over about 6 months. The meeting could be just to chat about progress or it could be to do some exercise together. There are a number of free activities at one of three local leisure centres. 
Is there anything I've missed?


----------



## Lisa66 (Aug 11, 2017)

Thank you for explaining, I was just interested in what it was and how it works. It does sound really good. It's a shame there aren't more schemes like this.  I wonder if the difficulty in getting these schemes off the ground is the funding or getting enough people interested? 

Let's hope it gets lots of interest and maybe could be extended! I hope you enjoy it too!


----------



## Radders (Aug 12, 2017)

Lisa66 said:


> Thank you for explaining, I was just interested in what it was and how it works. It does sound really good. It's a shame there aren't more schemes like this.  I wonder if the difficulty in getting these schemes off the ground is the funding or getting enough people interested?
> 
> Let's hope it gets lots of interest and maybe could be extended! I hope you enjoy it too!


I think our borough has it because we have an above average prevalence of type 2 or at least the risk factors. I am sure the scheme must be running in other places though: I will try and find out.


----------

